# th400 Question



## Gribbuckeye (Jun 11, 2014)

I need to replace my transmission and I am replacing a ST300. What are the things I should be looking for in a replacement TH400? What are items I will need? Any help is greatly appreciated. I have a 66GTO


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

T350 is direct fit , 400T will need larger yoke / shorter drive-shaft / move cross-member back etc.


----------

